
God Doesn’t Break Bad in the Old Testament - pan_cogito
http://churchlife.nd.edu/2019/03/26/god-doesnt-break-bad-in-the-old-testament/
======
ezekg
This was a great read, thanks for sharing here. I'm always pleasantly
surprised to see theological posts show up on HN every now and then. The
discussion on how God can be both loving and wrathful comes up often and is
often hard to end on a satisfactory answer, even though those attributes are
necessary for each other. This post really helped show the mercy of God in the
story of the Golden Calf, and of Gomorrah and Gomorrah, which are often cited
in arguments on why God is "unjust."

